# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  أصـوات البنـات تنشـط المـخ

## mylife079

*ذكرت دراسة علمية حديثة نشرت في لندن أن المخ يتعامل مع أصوات النساء في مكان محدد 
لترجمة الأصوات ،

وأنه يتعامل مع الأصوات الذكرية في مكان آخر.


وأوضحت الدراسة أن المخ يتعامل مع الصوت الأنثوي بطريقة مختلفة عن تعامله مع الصوت الذكري، 
مما يفسر السر وراء الاستماع إلي الصوت الأنثوي بوضوح أكثر من الصوت الذكري. 

وأظهرت الدراسة أيضا أن المخ يقوم بتشكيل الصورة حسب الصوت المسموع. 

وتقدم الدراسة تفسيرا مقنعا لانزعاج الرجال من كثرة حديث النساء

والسبب لان المخ يبذل مجهودا أكثر عندما يتعامل مع الصوت الأنثوي. 

ووجد العلماء أن الصوت الأنثوي ينشط بمنطقه معينه في المخ تعرف بالمنطقة السمعية 

أما الصوت الذكري فينشط في منطقة أخرى خلف المخ..*

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (3):

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور مها وعباده

----------


## محمد العزام

:Icon15:

----------


## mylife079

> 


 :Smile:

----------


## Paradise

:Bl (34):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------


## diyaomari

الموضوع مكرر 
http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.p...C3%D5%E6%C7%CA

----------


## ابن الاردن

هههههه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور ابن الاردن

----------

